# Weekly Photo Challenge #3 for week of 8/2/15



## wvdawg (Aug 2, 2015)

This week's theme is - VINTAGE - the interpretation is up to you.

The Rules:

#1- Photos will be in compliance with the rules of this forum.

#2- This is NOT a competition. The sole intent of this challenge is fun and friendship.

#3- There are no "image quality" standards or requirements. Shots taken with cell phones, iPads, point & shoots, etc. are just as welcome as those taken with DSLRs and top of the line gear. This challenge is about participation and enjoying photography.

#4- Submitted photos will be new pics taken just for this week's challenge. The intent is to get out there and have fun with photography, not to show off stuff you’ve already taken. 

#5- Please submit only one photo per week in the challenge thread that shows your interpretation of this week's theme. Be creative! (You may start your own thread for sharing of your other shots.) 

#6- Challenge yourself to be a participant of each week's challenge, but feel free to jump in at any point.

#7- HAVE FUN!

Dennis


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 2, 2015)

VINTAGE   Hey that means I could take a selfie that pretty darn VINTAGE 


Already gettin some ideas Dennis


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 2, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> VINTAGE   Hey that means I could take a selfie that pretty darn VINTAGE



  I was thinking Rebecca could just do a portrait shot of you!


----------



## carver (Aug 3, 2015)

Dennis because I missed out on the first challenge I thought I'd post up a few of my Vintage treasures,first up is my vintage 1941 Philco radio,100 year old Mexican spurs,1917 Western Eletric sewing machine,A pile of old keys and locks,and last, a set of Davy Crockett ,plate,cup, and bowl(these were mine when I was 5 or 6 years old)


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 3, 2015)

Guess I'll let it pass!  

I was wondering how you could pick something out of that trove of neat stuff I've seen.  I really like the Davy Crockett set - never seen that before!  Sweet collection of vintage things!  Thanks for kicking off week #3 Jerry!


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Aug 3, 2015)

my circa 1950s  AB URFABRIKEN SVANGSTA 5000 series reels.....

as near as i can figure, these are some of the first ones ever made by Abu...

they were given to me by my uncle...in FANTASTIC shape....complete with leather cases and tool kits!

 i put some line of them, and, told him i'd catch a big one on both of them, get the pics, and retire them forever...and, i did just that....and, put them in a display case...


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 3, 2015)

Looks like Jerry started a trend!  Oh well - love seeing the shots!

Fantastic display and photos of those vintage reels!  Nice fish too!  Thanks Fishlipps!


----------



## carver (Aug 3, 2015)

Fishlipps Revisited said:


> my circa 1950s  AB URFABRIKEN SVANGSTA 5000 series reels.....
> 
> as near as i can figure, these are some of the first ones ever made by Abu...
> 
> ...



Very nice


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 4, 2015)

Decided to take a ride and see what I might get. I'll start another thread with some of the other shots that didn't make it.

My shot for this weeks CHALLENGE


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 4, 2015)

Something about a vintage barn that just reaches out to be photographed.
Excellent composition Mike!  I like that a lot!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 4, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Decided to take a ride and see what I might get. I'll start another thread with some of the other shots that didn't make it.
> 
> My shot for this weeks CHALLENGE





That's going on my desktop!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 4, 2015)

Mine


----------



## carver (Aug 4, 2015)

Great shots everyone


----------



## deerbuster (Aug 4, 2015)

Not real sure if this classifies as "vintage" but I just really loved the B&W


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 5, 2015)

deerbuster said:


> Not real sure if this classifies as "vintage" but I just really loved the B&W



Db it's your interpetation of vintage and I also like it in B&W


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 5, 2015)

Lukikus2 - Nice shot of that old reel and the tape measure!  Love the date on the reel!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 5, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Db it's your interpetation of vintage and I also like it in B&W



This.    Deerbuster - That is a great treatment on the shot!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 5, 2015)

*My Vintage Flock*

Wasn't sure they would fit on top of the bar, but we squeezed 'em in the shot.


----------



## kc6bsm (Aug 6, 2015)

This old washer now sits on our porch. Mike has hauled it around and used it for years. It sills works too!


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Aug 6, 2015)

pretty cool!!!!.....

that's from back in the day!.....when things were built to last....and, no one had invented the term (or concept) "Planned Obsolescence"....


----------



## rip18 (Aug 6, 2015)

Cool shots of cool things, y'all!  Definitely can't pick a favorite out of those!

I'd been thinking about a "vintage" shot of some sort since the weekend.  I got a rare chance to eat in town this week, and as I pulled into my parking spot, "vintage" was staring me in the face - in the form of an old refrigerated truck body now being used for secure dry storage at Bozo's Seafood Market & Deli in Pascagoula, MS.

You can go into Bozo's and buy all kinds of seafood & the things that go with it.  Or you can go in and order a seafood platter, a seafood bag, or a po-boy.  ALL well worth eating.

You walk in and give your order to Mr. Anton sitting in the back.  He writes your order on a paper bag, and passes it over to the cooking staff.  When your food is ready, they hand it to you in your bag.  After you eat, you carry your bag to the cashier, who rings you up.

Here's a couple of news stories about Bozo's:

http://www.sunherald.com/2015/04/04/6157809_meet-anton-kihyet-the-iconic-face.html?rh=1

http://www.usatoday.com/story/trave...eafood-restaurant-po-boys-pascagoula/3986487/

Nikon D3, Nikkor 28-85 @ 28 mm, f/9, 1/640th second, ISO 1400 (who knows why it was up that high!  I sure don't!), existing light, handheld, full frame, sepia tone added.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 7, 2015)

Great vintage shots y'all! 




kc6bsm said:


> This old washer now sits on our porch. Mike has hauled it around and used it for years. It sills works too!



I would seriously love to have one of those. My aunt had one when I was a kid. I remember helping her do her laundry with it. My sister got her fingers squooshed in the wringer once.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 7, 2015)

Good one Rebecca!  I used to love watching my dungarees go through the wringer - and come out the other side stiff as a board!

Rip - you done went and made me hungry for seafood!  Neat stories and a cool sepia treatment to that vintage truck box!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 9, 2015)

Nice week everyone - great vintage shots.  This thread will remain open for shots taken through today.  
Please reach out to other friends and encourage them to share in the challenges!  
Thanks all.
Dennis


----------



## quinn (Aug 9, 2015)

Nice shots y'all! It's good to see some action going on in here!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Aug 9, 2015)

Well I started this wendsday about 2:00  and painted it today it has a vintage look


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 9, 2015)

Neat creation Lee!  It does have a vintage look to it!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 9, 2015)

quinn said:


> Nice shots y'all! It's good to see some action going on in here!



Hi Quinn - we sure have missed your posts!  Come on back and share some shots when you get a chance!
Dennis


----------



## SKEETER2 (Aug 9, 2015)

Been a while since ive been on here. Glad to see the challenge back.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 10, 2015)

Well glad to see things picking up 


GREAT SHOTS


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 10, 2015)

Hello Skeeter2!  Neat old vintage Bronco!  Those are sure a popular item!  Thanks for joining in!
Dennis


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 10, 2015)

Exellent shots everyone. 



wvdawg said:


> Lukikus2 - Nice shot of that old reel and the tape measure!  Love the date on the reel!



It's actually dating me. 

Here's a shot at the tape. Just for fun.


----------



## quinn (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks Dawg! I've had a few set backs this year. I got injured doing a side job and my computer crapped out on me. I did get some shots for the challenge this week. I've just got to get creative to post them.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Aug 11, 2015)

wvdawg said:


> Wasn't sure they would fit on top of the bar, but we squeezed 'em in the shot.



Very Nice!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 11, 2015)

quinn said:


> Thanks Dawg! I've had a few set backs this year. I got injured doing a side job and my computer crapped out on me. I did get some shots for the challenge this week. I've just got to get creative to post them.



Hope you are healing well!  Looking forward to your pics!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 11, 2015)

Gut_Pile said:


> Very Nice!



Thanks Will.  I figured a turkey guy would eventually see them!


----------

